
BodyPix: Person Segmentation in the Browser - ArtWomb
https://github.com/tensorflow/tfjs-models/tree/master/body-pix
======
sansnomme
Just two years ago my laptop struggled to run posture detection even with an
NVIDIA. Now this runs smoothly in my mobile browser, the progress is certainly
quick.

------
rambojazz
This is black magic to me. How does software recognize a human shape and its
skeleton from a picture? What crazy algorithms can do this?

~~~
tylerzhu
This is using a fully-convolutional neural network.

Paper references: [1]
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08225](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08225) [2]
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.01779](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.01779)

~~~
noodle_face_
That's awesome man good work

------
tylerzhu
Thx guys and we will maintain and improve the model and algorithms.

~~~
ArtWomb
Thnx for building ;)

